

First crowdfunded peer-reviewed paper - irollboozers
https://experiment.com/blog/65-first-crowdfunded-peer-reviewed-paper

======
kevinwuhoo
Congrats to the Experiment team for this huge milestone! Looking forward to
the first paper where the sole funding source is raised from Experiment and
eventually Experiment R01s!

Here's a direct link to the proof if anyone wants to take a look at the paper:
[http://www.atmospolres.com/articles/Volume5/issue2/APR-14-04...](http://www.atmospolres.com/articles/Volume5/issue2/APR-14-040.pdf).

